

IBM Shareholder Sues the Company Over NSA Cooperation - uptown
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-12-13/ibm-shareholder-sues-company-over-nsa-cooperation

======
puppetmaster3
This is how Washington plans to shutdown tech jobs (like they did w/ Auto
industry).

~~~
Zigurd
If so, it's doing it with the cooperation of the supposed victims.

Listen to the most recent quarter's conference call with Cisco executives:
"NSA" was mentioned once in an analyst's question, and he got an outright
evasive response. While bleeding billions of dollars the jobs that go with
that foregone revenue, tech companies are dithering.

------
RexRollman
This will go nowhere.

~~~
puppetmaster3
Yeah, but my tech job is going....

